# anyone tried salvia?



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i order some 15x extract and got it yesterday.. i smoke a pinch of it and it was the craziest feeling ive ever had in my life.. i felt like my body was seperating .. the feeling only lasts like 5 minutes but it is super intense.. after a while i started feeling like i was in a video game and i felt like i had 2 bump into everything as i walked..lol.. its kinda fun but scary at the same time


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

freaky sh**.

straight up nuts is all i have to say. stuff is weird.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Salvia Effects*

Reports on trip experiences and information on salvia effects on humans when leaves or extract is smoked or eaten. Including seminal medical reports, enthopharmalogical research and subjective exploration of experiences. Details on what to expect when smoking S. divinorum.
While the intensity, duration and subjective experience of the diviner's sage trip can all be affected by the method, amount and context of the ingestion, there are several common underlying threads that run throughout mankind's relationship with salvia effects. Reports on the various effects salvia causes can be found here and elsewhere on the web in the form of trip and usage experience reports, but always try to keep in mind when reading these, however, that the sacred plant's effects are quite subjective and differ greatly in each person and use, especially according to set and setting (the two great factors aknowledged by the earliest New-world psychedelic explorers such as Timothy Leary).

Many of the experience reports state that diviner's sage causes a dichotomy of an out-of-body diss-associative nature in contrast with an intense and deeply introspective magnification of sensory input and sensitivity. These two diverging modalities comprise the whole of the emotional experience of the plant's effects in relation to a healthy healing and spiritual exercise.

The long term effects are not known and there is very sceintific or medical little data on them, and what effect salvia may have on current user's health in the near or distant future is an issue to be concered about, says the DEA on in thier section on its effects. There is a long history of usage of this plant to train shamanic initiates in how to handle altered states through its effects and no reported negative side effects of salvia divinorum, but as previously noted this is mostly antecdotal information.

Salvia Effects


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

is that LEEEGALLLL?

cuz it doesn't sound like it lmao


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I was tempted but my friends said it was almost scary for them and the description put me off a bit. I might try it once if given the opportunity but it sounds kinda freaky...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yes it is legal.
why idk.
but its one thing i will never do again.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I tried the strongest I could find once. (50x I think) It felt like I died and my soul seperated from my body. Last time I did that. Scariest feeling ever and Ive done LOTS of drugs. Lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

its only legal in certain states...


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

my friend turned into a ball and he said he was "rolling" and then after 5 minz he came back to reality haha it was so hilarious laughin at him although i did kinda feel bad hehe. tried it, dont like it. just not my cup of tea.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah id rather just smoke a fatty


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I tried the strongest I could find once. (50x I think) It felt like I died and my soul seperated from my body. Last time I did that. Scariest feeling ever and Ive done LOTS of drugs. Lol


lol.. we went back yesterday and got 40x.. it puts you in another world!! its so intense and everyting you see is so real lol its scary


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok i can say that is one thing i've never done and from the sound of it I dont want to try it either


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It's legal in Maryland, and my bro bought some, I felt it was kind of lame. Felt weird for a few minutes, and then normal again. I did the craziest most intense level shrooms they had when I went to Amsterdam, and Salvia felt kind of like that, but only for a few minutes. Big waste of money if you ask me. I will just save up to go to Amsterdam again lol.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

i did 2 triple stacks of blue note xtc and 2 double dip spider man (lsd) at the same time and i was doin some nos ballons really hard and passed out and saw a tunnel of light i was like floating in space for a half an hour and i tryed to look at my hands and feet but they wernt there....i was only out for like 10 seconds but in my head it was alot longer


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tried it...didn't do anything for me...everyone around me was acting all stupid, but I never got even a buzz on


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

NEELA said:


> tried it...didn't do anything for me...everyone around me was acting all stupid, but I never got even a buzz on


you have to hit it hard, and hold it in as long as you can. ive done it with people that cant get it to work either.

its a decently strong trip, but way too short for the amount of cash they want for the good stuff. just get mushys:woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

luoozer said:


> you have to hit it hard, and hold it in as long as you can. ive done it with people that cant get it to work either.
> 
> its a decently strong trip, but way too short for the amount of cash they want for the good stuff. just get mushys:woof:


ehhh that's just too much of a darn effort for me lmao


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

if u liked this then research dmt if u wanna do something really next level. youl look at salvia like a joke after you do this the only thing is youll never find someone selling dmt the only way i know of getting it is extracting it yourself it sounds allot more difficult than it really is but beware dmt will take you wether your ready or not the upside is ur back to earth in 10minutes the downside is im not joking when i say you leave earth. heres some stuf about dmt for anyone whos interested





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dmt/dmt.shtml


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds like kid stuff,ive been out of high school for quite some time now,ya wanna real kick try walkin through the desert on a horse with no name!!,lol...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

MMKAY


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

Forget it I rather just have some brew and a fat spliff...


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

its legal in quebec...
never tryed it..
i do no drug, no alcool(not to get drunk, but with friend one drink or 2 is ok), no cofee, no pepsi kind drink... exept rockstars...
but rockstar X vodka make me too agressive... its scarry... enven only one drink !!


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

my friend is on probation and he cant stop smokin weed what is a good legal weed and a good piss cleaner


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

lol, pssst- buy clen piss from someone else.

legal weed? lmao

and salvia is retarded. it's worth doing once, but thats it.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

never tried it..altho, everyone needs a good trip now and then...
hehe...never heard of this...um..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

jeremy @ aftershockennels said:


> my friend is on probation and he cant stop smokin weed what is a good legal weed and a good piss cleaner


legal?? LOL! yea right..

OMNI...works pretty good.


----------

